# Anyone shoot Monster Chill or ChillR?



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone shot these bows? How are they at shorter DL? (I'm 23.5")

What do you shoot, and how do these compare to other bows in class (Bowtech heartbreaker/Carbon Rose, Hoyts that come in shorter draw, Jewel, etc.)? 

Draw cycle, back wall, speed, overall feel/performance etc....


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

ttttt....seriously, no one has shot these? 

I'm really curious on your opinions of these bows...have heard very mixed reviews from the guys but would like to try one ...don't want to put the proshop through ordering in the cams etc. unless I'm seriously interested...
(and break their hearts with purchase of another Bowtech)


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually I have never seen any of the ladies on here say they shoot one....I was shocked that they went down to that short of a draw...I'm not a Mathews person so to speak. I do look at them, but haven't paid attention to their specs. I do like many different bows and have shot several one, guess I will have to put this one on my list to try if I run across one that is set up close to me.


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know but I would love to try one!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd love to try one but I'm in the same boat as you. Don't want to order cams unless I know I'm buying.


----------



## katielynn13 (May 7, 2013)

one of the owners of our local bow shop shoots a monster chill..i currently shoot a 2011 hoyt vixcen and as soon as i shot hers i fell in love. it has an extremely smooth draw with great letoff once its back - you don't even notice that you're at full draw when you're holding it back. i had my heart set on one after shooting hers a few months ago..and its still one of my contenders for a new bow this year..but i also just shot the new creed xs the other night..and i must say its slightly above the monster chill at this point. i have a longer draw length than you at 26.5" but my biggest concern about a new chill is that they're 2" longer this year and they're already kind of long for my preference..but then again i'm looking more for hunting and in my treestand where the 28" length of the creedxs is more preferable for me personally.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you not like the ATA length on your Vicxen as it is 33 inches? I also have the 2011 Vicxen and would never go shorter I don't think.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I shot the Chill next to my Jewel and was ready to trade for one. To me the draw was just as smooth on the chill if not a bit smoother and I gained about 5fps. I'm a 27" DL and I liked the longer ATA of the Chill. The only reason I ended up going with the Experience over the Chill was I liked the solid back wall that the Experience has and I got a better deal.


----------



## katielynn13 (May 7, 2013)

To be completely honest when I bought my Vixcen I was just getting into archery and pretty much clueless. I shot a Mission Craze and the Hoyt and of course the pink accents were the final selling point! But I've come to hate the backwall/letoff of my hoyt and that's why I'm upgrading. I'm going to shoot both the creed xs and chill back to back again before I make a final decision, but for me the creed just felt smoother..it literally 'dropped' from my hand after each shot and I have shot multiple bows at our local shop over the last few months and its the first one I've felt that comfortable with from the start. But you can't go wrong with a chill either!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I completely understand your reasons for wanting to upgrade. I too myself plan on upgrading here before long. I'm sticking with Hoyt though. I think I'm getting the Carbon Spyder.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Just set up my wife's tactical chill today at 40 lbs and 25 inch draw length shooting VAP V1 arrows and that thing grouped amazing! She said the draw felt as least as good as her jewel and it chronographed faster then the Jewel with the same specks.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

waipiopastor said:


> Just set up my wife's tactical chill today at 40 lbs and 25 inch draw length shooting VAP V1 arrows and that thing grouped amazing! She said the draw felt as least as good as her jewel and it chronographed faster then the Jewel with the same specks.


Sounds nice, but we want pics 
I too, would love to try the Chill. Unfortunately with a short draw length it would have to be ordered.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

I will post them soon as she would be bummed if I took pictures without the pink bling all over it!


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, can the shop not just order draw modules for you to try it? Cost only $20 to them and can be swapped in two minutes. To me it would seem like a no brainier to make a happy customer.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

My wife has had the prestige and the chill sold both got her the new chillR


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's the pic of my wife's Chill Tactical like I promised . . . 25" Draw at 40 lbs.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

waipiopastor said:


> Here's the pic of my wife's Chill Tactical like I promised . . . 25" Draw at 40 lbs.
> View attachment 1824674


That is a good looking bow! I like it a lot.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks . . . She says she may even find it easier to draw than her Jewel and it has a bit more zip.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

waipiopastor said:


> Here's the pic of my wife's Chill Tactical like I promised . . . 25" Draw at 40 lbs.
> View attachment 1824674


Nice looking bow! Makes me want to shoot the chill even more!


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

waipiopastor said:


> Just set up my wife's tactical chill today at 40 lbs and 25 inch draw length shooting VAP V1 arrows and that thing grouped amazing! She said the draw felt as least as good as her jewel and it chronographed faster then the Jewel with the same specks.


Nice work Father Frank, glad to see all those bow hooks full and that those limbs worked out for you both...Hope all is well, have a blessed Holiday season


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you Jeff . . . It's fun learning from the master!


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a mathews chill and love it! dont have any good pics of it yet


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just ordered the Chill R. Won't be in for another 3-4 weeks. Can't wait!! :teeth:


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

waipiopastor said:


> Here's the pic of my wife's Chill Tactical like I promised . . . 25" Draw at 40 lbs.
> View attachment 1824674


NICE! Really like the tactical!


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

misshuntressKT3 said:


> I have a mathews chill and love it! dont have any good pics of it yet


KT3 what color did you end up getting? I had a hard time deciding between the desert tactical and blue ice but ended up choosing the blue  Post pics of yours when you have time.


----------



## katielynn13 (May 7, 2013)

recently bought this monster chill from one of the owners of our local shop..still waiting for my stabilizer and wrist strap to come in to finish it..eventually going to get pink/black strings too, but I'm in love with this bow! first time shooting 3d and I beat my previous best score with my hoyt by over 100pts. Is it archery season yet??! I'm sure you'll love the Chill-R!!


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Heres a pic of mine not the best will try and remember to get one on league night, but i have purple accessories on mine

its 26.5 draw 60lbs limbs


----------



## sjmiller0745 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just bought a Chill R for my Christmas present this year and I LOVE it! I shot 5 different bows including the Creed and the Jewel and left with the Chill R. I was grouping with this bow and it wasn't even sighted in yet. The draw feels great and the let off if sweet! I killed my first deer with it two weeks ago and the power I felt letting the arrow fly was priceless however the THWACK it made on contact with the deer was even better. My husband got one the same day but he went with the Creed. However me shooting at 55lbs and him at 70lbs they are shooting almost the same speed. I got all blue accessories to go with it and it looks super sweet!


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

AHHHH! You ladies are making the wait even harder haha! My chill ships out the 13th!!!!!


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Katielynn, do you have trophy ridge sights? I just got mine today, can't wait to try them out when my Chill comes in!


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

misshuntressKT3 said:


> View attachment 1855107
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of mine not the best will try and remember to get one on league night, but i have purple accessories on mine
> ...


These bows look so sweet!!!


----------



## katielynn13 (May 7, 2013)

yes it is catlady..and I love it!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Which is better out of the Chill and Chill R? Just saw that they come in my draw length!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone tried the chill and faktor 30?


----------

